# High-End-Gamer-PC [[[[[ ITX ]]]]]



## SRF32 (7. September 2012)

Hi,
bin neu in Deutschland und mein Kumpel hat mir diese Seite gezeigt ;]

also hab dass bei mir im PC:
ASRock Z77E-ITX Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual
Einen SB i7 2600k aber will einen Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz.

und hab so eine Case bei mir:
Fractal Array R2 ITX Tower 300 Watt schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

und hab kein plan ob so ein netzteil past:
850 Watt Seasonic X Series Modula 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks

Dlso die case, mobo und den i7 2600k hab ich.
will mir eine Luftkuhlung kaufen hab aber keine ahnung ob sie in die Case passen:
Phanteks PH-TC14CS_BL blau (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM2+/AM3+/FM1/2011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Noctua NH-C12P (Sockel 775/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

also ich will auch Style usw. soll auch gut fur's Auge sein ;D

Aso will den PC auch Moden / tunen und eine GTX680 rein baller, und um die 680 da rein zu ballern muss ich die Case Moden ;]


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2012)

Budget? Kannst alles haben, müsst es aber halt auch bezahlen


----------



## Jahai (7. September 2012)

wobei man schon sagen sollte, dass der prozessorwechsel ziemlicher quatsch ist und er bestimmt keinen unterschied feststellen wird beim gaming :S


----------



## Softy (7. September 2012)

Weder Netzteil noch Kühler passen 

Denn in das Gehäuse passen nur SFX-Netzteile und beim Asrock Board ist der CPU-Sockel recht nah am PCIe-Grafikkartenslot, so dass dicke CPU-Kühler diesen verdecken würden.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. September 2012)

Was so geht, guckst Du hier : Arctic White Bitfenix Prodigy Build  .


----------



## atze (8. September 2012)

Hi.

Ich würde dir folgende Komponenten empfehlen:

Netzteil: SilverStone Strider Gold Series 450W SFX12V (SST-ST45SF-G) - PC Games Hardware Online
Das müsste passen (ist SFX-Format wie bei bei dem Netzteil vom Case angegeben), hat 450W was reichen sollte für eine 680GTX samt der restlichen Hardware wenn du das net groß Übertakten willst, dazu ist es vollmodular was auf dem engen Raum sicher imens von Vorteil ist, grad auch was die Thermik angeht.

Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (CWCH60) - PC Games Hardware Online
Wenn du sowieso modden willst kannst du auch so eine Kühlung verbauen. Entweder den 140mm Standard-Frontlüfter durch einen besseren 120mm Lüfter ersetzen und den Radiator hinten ran oder den Radiator an den 140mm Lüfter schrauben, in beiden fällen lässt sich das ganz leicht per zugeschnittenem Alu-Blech Adapter realisieren. In beiden Fällen müsstest du daber den Laufwerkskäfig umbauen, aber wie gesagt, modden wolltest du ja sowieso, bzw wirst es sowieso müssen um die Graka an dem Laufwerkskäfig vorbei zu bringen 

mfg


----------



## SRF32 (8. September 2012)

atze schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich würde dir folgende Komponenten empfehlen:
> 
> ...



WaKu ?? hmmm, hab gehört das man das Teil immer sauber machen muss damit die Pumpe nicht aufgibt :/
Also ich denke eine ehmmm Luftkühlung macht's auch ^^



target2804 schrieb:


> Budget? Kannst alles haben, müsst es aber halt auch bezahlen


 
Bis 2000-2100€ max. mehr hab ich auch net fur :/

@Edit
Hab dass gefunden:
http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/Power

Und das Ergebnis ist 448Watt O_o aber auf peak load 
auf 90% ist es 409Watt ;]

@Edit2
Passt eins von den ?
http://geizhals.at/497937
http://geizhals.at/692802
http://geizhals.at/537732
Oder das ? xD
http://geizhals.at/632319

Also ich will einen Top-Blow-Kuhler ;/
WaKu hmm keine Ahnung ob dass bockt O.o

Auch wennnnnn dann kaufe ich kein WaKu kit/set oder so ;]
sondern wurde ich dann eher alles normal kaufen ;]
mit pumpe usw ^^ die Graka bleibt bei der Luftkuhlung,
oder soll die auch WaKu'lt sein ?

Also wenn kein Top-Blow-Kuhler passt dann kaufe ich ne WaKu ;] aber kein set/kit.

@Edit3
Ohhhh maaaannnnn -.-
http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/3w8ps7fa/array_r2_028.jpg
Also hab dass gefunden aber kein plan ob die gut sind ;]
Fur den Chipsatz:
http://geizhals.at/341158
Fur die CPU:
http://geizhals.at/748188
Fur die GPU:
http://geizhals.at/765404

also die fur die GPU bleibt  weil die geil ist :d
aber wie kuhle ich das rest auf der graka ? 

@Edit4

Kann ich auch ein kleines SFX ?? Netzteil in der Case einbauen?
und dann zb. die Fans, pumpe usw an das kleine Netzteil Anschließen ?


----------



## atze (8. September 2012)

SRF32 schrieb:


> WaKu ?? hmmm, hab gehört das man das Teil immer sauber machen muss damit die Pumpe nicht aufgibt :/
> Also ich denke eine ehmmm Luftkühlung macht's auch ^^


 
Also das Set ist laut Hersteller komplett wartungsfrei. Wenn der Sowas angibt würde ich das auch net öffnen sonst wird sicher die Garantie futsch sein. Von der Leistung her ist das besser als die meisten Top-blower und zu vergleichen mit scythe mugen 2 bzw 3 oder dem thermalright macho 02,  im Gegensatz zu den turmkühlern bist du bei dem wakü Set flexibler wo du die Wärme abführst.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. September 2012)

Du müsstest Löcher für die Schläuche bohren, damit du eine externe Wasserkühlung überhaupt realisieren kannst.
Das wird alles seeehr eng...

Am besten wäre ein anderes Gehäuse...


Keine ahnung, ob mit folgender Konfig noch eine Wakü reinpasst:

CPU: behalten
GPU: Produktvergleich EVGA GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2680), EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SC Signature 2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2687), EVGA GeForce GTX 680 Superclocked+, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Displ
NT: SilverStone Strider Gold Series 450W SFX12V (SST-ST45SF-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: behalten oder ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBI70-G0EAY0DZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~40 oder G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C10D-16GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~72
Laufwerk: LiteOn eSAU108 schwarz Slim, USB 2.0 (-96/-114) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~40
Festplatte: Vielleicht nur eine SSD? Crucial m4 SSD 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT512M4SSD2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder SSD + HDD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Western Digital Caviar Blue 1000GB, 32MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EALX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. September 2012)

Eine 680 is sinnlos, eine 670 reicht.


----------



## minicoopers (8. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Eine 680 is sinnlos, eine 670 reicht.


Das finde ich auch, auch wenn ich selbst eine GTX 680 habe (hat aber andere Gründe )Ich würde Z.B diese hier Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. September 2012)

Hab auch ne 680, ich war scharf auf den längeren Balken in den Tests


----------



## minicoopers (8. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Hab auch ne 680, ich war scharf auf den längeren Balken in den Tests


 Das heißt Du hast Deine gekauft als es die GTX 670 schon gab?
Ich hatte meine geholt als es noch keine andere Nvidia GTX 6XX gab  sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich eher zur 670 gegriffen


----------



## Jeanboy (8. September 2012)

Wenn der TE schon anfängt mit "mein 2600k wird von einem 3770k abgelöst" und danach "ich will 'ne GTX 680",
dann versuch ich ihn lieber mit seinem Wunsch zu beschwichtigen und von einem Neukauf abraten  Dass die
andren reichen, ist mir klar. Aber wenn er eine Wakü für die GPU nehmen will, reicht das Referenzmodell locker


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. September 2012)

_Ich hab gekauft, als genug Geld da war_ (auch ein i7 finanziert sich nicht von selbst, als Schüler is das schon ne Stange Geld), da gab´s die 670 schon, aber die hab ich ignoriert, wollte ne 680.

P.S.: Wie soll der TE denn ein EATX Board in ein ITX Case bekommen?


----------



## minicoopers (8. September 2012)

Ja das stimmt leider. Welchen i7 hast Du denn? Ich habe auch eine Weile das GEld zur Seite gelegt und dann zugeschlagen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. September 2012)

Ich hab den selben wie du. Ohne freien Multi is ja langweilig


----------



## Jeanboy (8. September 2012)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt leider. Welchen i7 hast Du denn? Ich habe auch eine Weile das GEld zur Seite gelegt und dann zugeschlagen


 

Könnt ihr mal mit eurem OT aufhören? Dafür gibts PM 

Welches E ATX Mainboard?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (8. September 2012)

Sry, seh grad ich hab mich verlesen. E-ITX


----------



## minicoopers (8. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich hab den selben wie du. Ohne freien Multi is ja langweilig


Ja das stimmt. Leider wird man dadurch aber auch immer wieder verleitet die CPU immer weiter zu OC'en 
Du kannst ja mal bei dem Benchmark aus meiner Signatur mit machen 

@TE: sorry für OT


----------



## atze (8. September 2012)

Da muss ich Jeanboy recht geben, einen i7-2600k durch einen i7-3770k zu ersetzen ist was das Verhältnis Kosten/Leistungsgewinn angeht irrsinn. Ich nehme anhand der gewählten Hardware an du willst den PC eher weniger zum Hardcore-übertrakten nehmen sondern mehr für Spiele und der gleichen (evtl bissl just 4 fun-oc), dafür reicht der i7-2600k dicke aus, außer du findest einen der dir die CPU für fast Neuwert abkauft .

Was die Kühler aus deinem 2. Edit angeht passt nur der "Prolimatech Samuel 17" weil der Hersteller des von dir gewählten Cases "Space available for CPU cooler: circa 90mm height" angibt, sprich net höher als 90mm und selbst da wäre ich vorsichtig und würde das nicht ausreizen, es macht wenig Sinn die Abwärme eines CPU-Kühlers direkt durch ein Netzteil, was sowieso schon gut ausgelastet wird, zu pusten.

Bezüglich der Wakü. Da wirst du wohl fast nur alles extern halten müssen, sprich Ausgleichsbehälter, Pumpe, Radiator sowieso, da stellt sich die Frage wie du das realisieren wölltest. 
Zum einen gibts da ein Gestell (Radiator-Stands) von Phobya wo man alles ran/rein bauen kann, so hab ich die Wakü bei einem Bekannten von mir gehalten (siehe Pic im Anhang).

Die 2. Variante wäre eine "Fertig-Wakü" die z.b. AquaComputer mit dem Aquaduct anbietet. In beiden fällen wirst du aber Schlauch durchführungen ins Case bohren müssen und besser noch Schnellentkopplungen verwenden, damit kannst du die Wakü zum Transport vom Case trennen. Allerdings bremsen Diese den Durchfluss genauso wie sie bei jedem entkoppeln und neu verkoppeln Luft in den Kreislauf bringen was die Leistung der Wakü stark beeinflussen kann.

Im Gegensatz zu dieser Fertig-Wakü für die CPU aus meinem 1. Post solltest du eine richtige Wakü auch warten, sprich Wasser nachfüllen, das Wasser auch mal wechseln und bei der Montage bzw beim befüllen kannst du auch net einfach mal Wasser rein und los gehts.

Bezüglich deines 3. Edits: Wenn du die Graka unter Wasser setzen willst macht es Sinn das mit Komplett-Kühler zu machen, da hast du glei alles gekühlt. Wenn du sowieso eine 670GTX oder 680GTX neu kaufen willst rate ich dir auch Diese gleich mit vormontierten Kühler zu kaufen damit du die Garantie definitiv behältst, solche Graka´s hat Caseking unter der Rubrik King-Mods im Angebot.

Zum 4. Edit: In meinem 1. Post hatte ich dir ein Netzteil im SFX12V-Format gepostet, ich hab bisher noch keins in dem Format gefunden was mehr Leistung bringt. Du kannst auch nur SFX verwenden, alles andere würde nicht passen, auch nicht durch Modden.
Ein 2. Pico-Netzteil z.b. zu verwenden würde gehen mit etwas fümmelei aber davon würde ich eher abraten. Wenn du eine selbst zusammen gestellte externe Wakü haben willst kannst du Diese auch komplett über ein externes Netzteil wie es auch Phobya anbietet betreiben (siehe wieder Pic im Anhang).



Edit: Da bei näherer Betrachtung nur gut 3cm Platz vom Graka (im Referenz-Design) zur Seitenwand vom Case sind bedarf es da auch einer Änderung falls du dich für das Case entscheidest, entweder "Atemöffnungen" in die Seitenwand oder Wakü, sonst wird die Karte sehr laut und heiß was weder gut für deine Ohren noch für die Lebensdauer der Graka ist.

mfg


----------



## IIC13 (22. September 2012)

Sry hab mein PW hier und von meinem Email vergessen 

Also was musste ich uber WaKu wissen ?
Und welches Block brauche ich damit ich das Chipset mit WaKu kuhlen kann ?

@atze
Thx hat viel geholfen, ich schau mal beim CKing nach einer GraKa ;3

@edit
Kann man die WaKu von der GraKa also den Block lackieren ?


----------

